
Show HN: Jongler-Juggle the Ball Game - rahulmfg
http://www.harenalabs.com/jongler
======
rahulmfg
Hey guys, i’m a computer science grad student and launched my first iOS game
today. Jongler is a juggling game. All you have to do is juggle the ball and
smash the high score!

How to play

\-------------------

* Tap on the ball to juggle and score a point.

* The game gets over when the ball hits the ground or spinning star.

* Swipe Up (anywhere in screen) for super kick, to prevent ball from hitting the ground or to avoid the spinning star.

Check out the app preview video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLI9mXd97AM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLI9mXd97AM)

